# (MN) BLM QAA For Stud!



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

At Stud. QAA Burns' Demolition Man "Rascal" (FC AFC Rise To The Top x Sonshines Kelly In Command). Rascal has tremendous marking ability and he runs blinds with the same enthusiasm. He handles well and has a high degree of trainability. Rascal is running All-Age stakes. Rascal is available for breeding to aprproved bitches. CERF: Clear OFA: Good. $350. 763-228-3156.


----------

